# 1er MUERTO de la noche: Matan a 1 moro por arrancar bandera francesa. Vídeo



## Cormac (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (15 Dic 2022)

Muy bien hecho!!!
Un saludo y cuidaos!!!


----------



## Yatusabes (15 Dic 2022)

Será la mecha?


----------



## Stag Party (15 Dic 2022)

Ese moro no vale ni para abono. 

Que lo tiren a una cuneta donde no estorbe.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (15 Dic 2022)

Solo quería jugar y pedir un segarro


----------



## XRL (15 Dic 2022)

joder,habia creado este hilo hace unos minutos






Apostamos que hoy a alguno se lo cargan en francia?


https://elfarodeceuta.es/policias-francia-marruecos-paris/ Unas 20.000 personas acudieron a los Campos Elíseos para la celebración de la victoria frente a Portugal | Hubo 100 detenciones y algunos actos vandálicos no me extrañaría que hoy o esta semana se cargaran a algún francés o negro los...




www.burbuja.info





si es que no falla con los moros

que alguien le cite que no me deja ver el post,grax


----------



## MarloStanfield (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dadaista (15 Dic 2022)

Era previsible. Tarde o temprano iba a pasar algo asi


----------



## WasP (15 Dic 2022)

Se lo han buscado ellos, el conductor puede que simplemente haya entrado en pánico, a lo mejor llevaba a los hijos, pareja, familia... Hay que ser idiota, de ir a buscar tu propia muerte porque un equipo de fútbol ha perdido. Sería divertido, si no fuera jodidamente triste.


----------



## Cormac (15 Dic 2022)

Si Clickais el tweet y no el el vídeo, se ve otra toma mas cercana. 
A tomar por culo. Aunque el otro como sea francés, que se prepare, porque las cárceles francesas deben estar llenas de argelinos, marroquíes, tunecinos, etc..., y está super pillado con el vídeo y el coche. 
Lo mismo puede alegar miedo insuperable. Pero tendría que entregarse ya mismo.


----------



## perrosno (15 Dic 2022)

Seguro está moñeco?


----------



## xqyolovalgo (15 Dic 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1292665




Siempre que veo tu nick y tu foto de perfil, me pregunto "de dónde ha sacado la idea tan ingeniosa de ese estereotipo tan bien logrado?"... Qué se supone que hace el pijominipolla en la foto?

Es que es muy LOL


----------



## MAESE PELMA (15 Dic 2022)

lástima que no pueda volver para avisar a sus amigos de que siguen una religión falsa.


----------



## MarloStanfield (15 Dic 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Siempre que veo tu nick y tu foto de perfil, me pregunto "de dónde ha sacado la idea tan ingeniosa de ese estereotipo tan bien logrado?"... Qué se supone que hace el pijominipolla en la foto?
> 
> Es que es muy LOL



es una captura de un video del fulano este, que es un pseudoactor que tuvo cierto éxito en los 2000mil o incluso antes y ahora sobrevive como propagandista indepe de fortuna...y en el vídeo en cuestión parecía q iba encocado hasta las trancas en un botecillo al estilo de Feijóo en las Rias Baixas, pero a lo cutre y en la Costa Brava.


----------



## Busivtec (15 Dic 2022)

Esto va acabar mal, los de arriba observan frotándose las manos


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (15 Dic 2022)

D.e.p esto se nos va de madre


----------



## GatoAzul (15 Dic 2022)

Como siga así la cosa en breve será como en la franja de Gaza, pero a nivel mundial.


----------



## WasP (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dmtry (15 Dic 2022)

Es una reacción natural, se ha visto rodeado de 30 personas con ganas de gresca y ha pisado el acelerador para salir de ahí, Darwin ha hecho el resto.


----------



## El Fenomeno (15 Dic 2022)

WasP dijo:


>



Eso se nota que no ha sido intencionado porque se escucha previamente que ha frenado.


----------



## perrosno (15 Dic 2022)

Son atropellos sanos


----------



## WasP (15 Dic 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Eso se nota que no ha sido intencionado porque se escucha previamente que ha frenado.



Ya, pero si reina el desorden se da pie a estas cosas... Es llamar a la desgracia lo que están haciendo.


----------



## Julc (15 Dic 2022)

Lamentable, seguro que se dedicaba a actividades que beneficiaban a la sociedad.


----------



## pandillero (15 Dic 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Se lo han buscado ellos, el conductor puede que simplemente haya entrado en pánico, a lo mejor llevaba a los hijos, pareja, familia... Hay que ser idiota, de ir a buscar tu propia muerte porque un equipo de fútbol ha perdido. Sería divertido, si no fuera jodidamente triste.



Hizo un AYN RANDiano2 de libro.


----------



## Dmtry (15 Dic 2022)

De acuerdo, lo dejamos en seres humanos.


----------



## Pio Pio (15 Dic 2022)

Sólo un puto moro?, menuda mierda, al menos podían caer 5 millones.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## ANS² (15 Dic 2022)

jajaja pierde su equipo y más tarde pierde la vida

menudo gili


----------



## sirpask (15 Dic 2022)

Cormac dijo:


>



El del coche ha hecho lo correcto a mi parecer, si se queda entre esa turba igual no lo cuenta.


----------



## GatoAzul (15 Dic 2022)

Seguidores marroquíes tirando objetos al balcón de un señor que tenía la bandera de Francia colocada.

Yassin Akouh on Twitter: " A man removes his French flag after the defeat of Morocco. #FRAMAR #Brussels https://t.co/Qc5rd1b0QY" / Twitter


----------



## GatoAzul (15 Dic 2022)

Tanto aman a su país, que no se entiende qué narices hacen en Europa.


----------



## Furymundo (15 Dic 2022)

me NVTRE



Busivtec dijo:


> Esto va acabar mal, los de arriba observan frotándose las manos



la cuestion es que acabe.


----------



## alex_alex (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## pandillero (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (15 Dic 2022)

DIOS QUE PUTA NUTRICIÓN CHAVALES!


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Dic 2022)

Habra que entrenar para hacer trompos.....


----------



## sirpask (15 Dic 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Tanto aman a su país, que no se entiende qué narices hacen en Europa.



Paguitas y robos impunes.


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Dic 2022)

Para cagarse lo que hay ahi metido,


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 Dic 2022)

Si os fijais Twitter y más Twitter 
.
Esto no sale en la TV no de coña

Habrá espabilado a los 4 gatos que les haya pillado la turba de moros


----------



## Ganaconmigo (15 Dic 2022)

parece que estiró la pata, literalmente


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Dic 2022)

Se ha perdido la final de consolación.


----------



## vinavil (15 Dic 2022)

Cormac dijo:


>






Por arrancar la bandera francesa no, más bien porque el del coche no tenía ganas de que le lincharan.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (15 Dic 2022)

Cormac dijo:


>



¿Estás seguro de que ha trascendido al estado de cadáver?


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (15 Dic 2022)

Ha sido un intercambio de _trapos_.


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Dic 2022)

Y llenos de centrales nucelares ese nido de mierda gabacho, que lo mas dificil es no dar a una con un misil de mierda, para cagarse...............con los vecinicos.


----------



## PEPEYE (15 Dic 2022)

Habra escena de la seleccion francesa rodilla en tierra en la final para pedir perdon ?


----------



## Talosgüevos (15 Dic 2022)

Cormac dijo:


>



Nutre pero con muchos años de retraso, estas cosas habrían estado bien en los 60-70 no ahora que está Francia ya perdida.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Dic 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Habra escena de la seleccion francesa rodilla en tierra en la final para pedir perdon ?



no jodas que los moronegros se van a poner de rodillas ? Un respeto por favor


----------



## pandillero (15 Dic 2022)

Cormac dijo:


>



Si os fijais al final del video, uno en moto que trata de apartarse del coche atropella a otros.


----------



## RayoSombrio (15 Dic 2022)

El problema es que ahora al francés se le va a caer el pelo. Delante de decenas de moros que han sido testigos, le espera un buen vapuleo mediático.
Por otra parte, aplaudo esto totalmente. Los franceses están hasta la polla de estos mierdas.
Que ataquen la bandera solo confirma que no se sienten de allí. El moro nunca deja de pertenecer a su país de origen.


----------



## RayoSombrio (15 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Sólo un puto moro?, menuda mierda, al menos podían caer 5 millones.



Se estima que tienen como a 8 millones de moros y negros en Francia, una putísima aberración que no acabará bien.


----------



## Onesimo39 (15 Dic 2022)

Ya lo comenté... Una vergüenza que ahora un frances tenga que ir a la cárcel por personas que no tenían que estar en este país...

Mal que haya muerto y lo que quieran, pero la realidad es que si se monta un moro en su coche y le apuntalan a todo el mundo le hubiese dado igual... Y ahora hay un muerto y una persona que va a entrar en prisión... Y ahora que?


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (15 Dic 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Se estima que tienen como a 8 millones de moros y negros en Francia, una putísima aberración que no acabará bien.



No puede ser. Deben de ir por los 13 millones por lo menos. Ripostelaique recibió, ya hace años, datos de no recuerdo que importante asociación musulmana o de mezquitas y según los mismos eran 10 millones. Ya no está el video en YT que lo explicaba.
Además, en Francia está prohibido hacer censos por religión.


----------



## RayoSombrio (15 Dic 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> No puede ser. Deben de ir por lo 13 millones por lo menos. Ripostelaique recibió, ya hace años, datos de no recuerdo que importante asociación musulmana o de mezquitas y según los mismos eran 10 millones. Ya no está el video en YT que lo explicaba.
> Además, en Francia está prohibido hacer censos por religión.



No me sorprendería. Es una puta aberración. No creo que ni en EEUU tengan a tantos negros en proporción a la demografía del país. Lo de Francia es una locura.


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Dic 2022)

A ver cuando le llega a nuestros guarros,


----------



## Cormac (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## noticiesiprofecies (15 Dic 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1292765



Cito:
«La investigación policial progresa rápidamente bajo la dirección de la oficina del fiscal»

Me pregunto si progresaría igual de rápido si los colores estuviesen invertidos.


----------



## perrosno (15 Dic 2022)

$ :(){ :|:& };: dijo:


> DIOS QUE PUTA NUTRICIÓN CHAVALES!



Mañana me acabo el roscón Paco que tengo!!!


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Dic 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Cito:
> «La investigación policial progresa rápidamente bajo la dirección de la oficina del fiscal»
> 
> Me pregunto si progresaría igual de rápido si los colores estuviesen invertidos.



Hombre si le pegan 40 navajazos, a ver que merde de police va a identificarlos.


----------



## perrosno (15 Dic 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Si os fijais Twitter y más Twitter
> .
> Esto no sale en la TV no de coña
> 
> Habrá espabilado a los 4 gatos que les haya pillado la turba de moros



Si saldrá sí, verás mañana..... Ha sido un morito el muerto, van dar la turra pero bien


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (15 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Si saldrá sí, verás mañana..... Ha sido un morito el muerto, van dar la turra pero bien



Lo menos siete días.


----------



## perrosno (15 Dic 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Lo menos siete días.



En la Gusana y la Mamarosa, fijo la primera noticia de la mañana


----------



## Cormac (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (15 Dic 2022)

Veis chicos? por eso hay que dejar un espacio con el de delante, a ver que dise ayn randiano.


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Dic 2022)

Cormac dijo:


>



Ahora si que han quedado empataos.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (15 Dic 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1292765



Intentarán ocultar la nacionalidad del conductor, que me apuesto un huevo a que también es un amego segarro de las ex colonias.


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Dic 2022)

Por arrancar una bandera francesa no. Por acudir en manada a intimidar a un conductor que salió de esa encerrona como buenamente pudo.


----------



## Gorrino (15 Dic 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Se lo han buscado ellos, el conductor puede que simplemente haya entrado en pánico, a lo mejor llevaba a los hijos, pareja, familia... Hay que ser idiota, de ir a buscar tu propia muerte porque un equipo de fútbol ha perdido. Sería divertido, si no fuera jodidamente triste.



Ninguna pena. Podía haber dicho que tenía coronavirus que no salía a hacer el cafre. Darwin siempre gana.


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Dic 2022)

Si matas a un moro, tienes el cielo ganado. Es como lo de las vírgenes.


----------



## propileos (15 Dic 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Si Clickais el tweet y no el el vídeo, se ve otra toma mas cercana.
> A tomar por culo. Aunque el otro como sea francés, que se prepare, porque las cárceles francesas deben estar llenas de argelinos, marroquíes, tunecinos, etc..., y está super pillado con el vídeo y el coche.
> Lo mismo puede alegar miedo insuperable. Pero tendría que entregarse ya mismo.



Es decir que a un remero que es atacado el estado le da la opcion de no-defenderse y que hagan con el lo que quieran, o defenderse e ir a una carcel para asesinos donde le daran por el culo todos los dias.
Este es el modelo social progre votado mayoritariamente, la verdad que no me creo que esto haya sido votado mayoritariamente.
Hay algo que no nos estan contando.
El del video en lugar de subirlo se podia haber quedado tranquilo, sera progre o que. 
Es que nos pegamos tiros en el pie cojones.


----------



## weyler (15 Dic 2022)

Sera por moros


----------



## El Caga Chele (15 Dic 2022)

Cormac dijo:


>



Al parecer va pringar.
El morito tenia 13 años y el conductor es un pensionista que hace años fue candidato para un puesto local por el partido de Le Pen.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (15 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Por arrancar una bandera francesa no. Por acudir en manada a intimidad a un conductor que salió de esa encerrona como buenamente pudo.



En otras palabras: legítima defensa personal y a tomar por saco al Gandhi.


----------



## GongorayArgote (15 Dic 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Tanto aman a su país, que no se entiende qué narices hacen en Europa.



Joder tío, es muy facil

CONQUISTARLA


----------



## Maerum (15 Dic 2022)

Excelente.


----------



## Xάος (15 Dic 2022)

Yo sólo veo a unos vándalos intentando asaltar un coche y un conductor que hace lo que buenamente puede para protegerse de ellos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Dic 2022)

El Caga Chele dijo:


> Al parecer va pringar.
> El morito tenia 13 años y el conductor es un pensionista que hace años fue candidato para un puesto local por el partido de Le Pen.



Sus opiniones políticas no las conocían cuando le acorralaron. 
A ver si ahora los de derechas van a tener que poner la otra mejilla para que no relacionen su autodefensa con sus ideas políticas. Él no tiene la culpa de que moros le acorralen.


----------



## Ace Tone (15 Dic 2022)

Al que le pasa el coche por encima no es al que arranca la bandera.


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Al que le pasa el coche por encima no es al que arranca la bandera.



Por eso la culpa de todo la tiene quien le arranca la bandera al acompañante, pero a ese no lo van a pillar.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (15 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Al que le pasa el coche por encima no es al que arranca la bandera.



Es un dato irrelevante. Y más tratándose de ellos, con el sentido de la _umma _que tienen.


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Dic 2022)

Se temen próximos disturbios en venganza por esta muerte. Ya tienen un "mártir". 
Nuevamente el doble rasero: ellos matando a diario pero la lían parda cuando ocurre un caso aislado y los matan a ellos. Igual que estos otros: Grecia: Gypsy lives matter

Ya tenemos un "moros lives Matter".


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Dic 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Por eso la culpa de todo la tiene quien le arranca la bandera al acompañante, pero a ese no lo van a pillar.



La tienen todos los de la manada que estaba acorralando al del coche. 
De haber sido solo un tío robando la bandera tal vez no habría huido de esa forma. Entró en pánico al verse rodeado.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (15 Dic 2022)

Cormac dijo:


>



Es que como los inmigrantes van en grupos grandes creen que son intocables, van provocando haciendo lo que les da la gana y claro, al final a alguno de la parte contraria le da un arrebato de ira cansado por la situación en su país y pasa ésto.


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Dic 2022)

Ya están los progres con lo de siempre:



Los mismos que dicen que el terrorismo islámico no tiene nada que ver con el islam, están culpando del atropello a la supuesta ideología extremista del conductor.


----------



## Maledicencia (15 Dic 2022)

¿Guerra civil?


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Dic 2022)

No nos pongamos nerviosos que los morocos corren que se las pelan alli en francia, entre argelinos y gabachos la que se va a liar,









Coches incendiados, bengalas y palizas entre aficionados de Francia y Marruecos


Hinchas franceses y marroquíes han protagonizado diferentes incidentes después de que la selección gala eliminase a la de Marruecos.




okdiario.com


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> La tienen todos los de la manada que estaba acorralando al del coche.
> De haber sido solo un tío robando la bandera tal vez no habría huido de esa forma. Entró en pánico al verse rodeado.



No, si yo se lo decia al hijo de puta que le respondia para ver que me contestaba, te me has adelantado.


----------



## Lobo_blanco (15 Dic 2022)

Si es morito no es delito


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (15 Dic 2022)

Es muy sencillo, marruecos había palmado el partido, no había nada que celebrar en las calles , todos los que estaban allí era para agredir a otros, asesinar si procedía, robar o violar , según se les diese la oportunidad y como se les presentase la noche,, 

alli no habia mas que escoria, simples hienas en busca de sangre, algo que robar o violar, tuviese la edad que tuviese, 

el del coche ha hecho lo que tenia que hacer y no hacen las autoridades de su pais, a las que un fusilamiento les vendría de perlas, por alta traición, tengo la seguridad de que el conductor le ha evitado un futuro problema a muchos franceses.


----------



## mirym94 (15 Dic 2022)

Bueno yo en su día comenté que los moros también cairian con Europa, lo que vamos a tener son negros a saco después de que terminen con el resto unos y otros.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Ya lo comenté... Una vergüenza que ahora un frances tenga que ir a la cárcel por personas que no tenían que estar en este país...
> 
> Mal que haya muerto y lo que quieran, pero la realidad es que si se monta un moro en su coche y le apuntalan a todo el mundo le hubiese dado igual... Y ahora hay un muerto y una persona que va a entrar en prisión... Y ahora que?



Pues el muerto al hoyo y el vivo al bollo. No hay más. Matar o morir.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (15 Dic 2022)

Uno menos. Sobran millones.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Dic 2022)

Foro de Sao Paulo y China + los jefes de Biden , son los que están detrás del coronavirus . Es la implantación del modelo económico chino en todo occi


¿Qué es el foro Sao Paulo o Grupo de Puebla? ¿qué relación tiene España con este Grupo? Sospechosamente todo parece indicar que el coronavirus ha sido un acelerador a sus planes de desestabilización, ya que destruidas las economías , lo que buscan ahora es lograr que la gente salga con...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Dic 2022)

Situación de miedo insuperable. En dos años está fuera.

Dicho apoyado en la barra de un bar con un carajillo y un palillo entre los dientes.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Dic 2022)

Este caso me recuerda al del gilipollas del pollo vallecano.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (15 Dic 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Bueno yo en su día comenté que los moros también cairian con Europa, lo que vamos a tener son negros a saco después de que terminen con el resto unos y otros.



Te olvidas de los chinos. Ellos entraran desde el sur. 
La batalla final será en suelo frances. 
Te tocará combatir. Pronto. 
Espero no caer antes de llegar al Mont Saint Michel y empuñar allí una ultima vez mi MG42. 





Allí quiero encontrar Valhalla!


----------



## Iósif Missiego (15 Dic 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> lástima que no pueda volver para avisar a sus amigos de que siguen una religión falsa.



¿Una religion falsa?? ¿Acaso las hay de otro tipo?


----------



## zirick (15 Dic 2022)

Así aprenderá


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (15 Dic 2022)

jajaja, que entierren al moromena en la futura mezquita de Notre Dame.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (15 Dic 2022)

TERROR_BLANCO_88 dijo:


> *Te olvidas de los chinos. Ellos entraran desde el sur.
> La batalla final será en suelo frances.
> Te tocará combatir. Pronto.
> Espero no caer antes de llegar al Mont Saint Michel y empuñar allí una ultima vez mi MG42.
> ...


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (15 Dic 2022)

Han quitado el vídeo


----------



## SuSantidad77 (15 Dic 2022)

TERROR_BLANCO_88 dijo:


> Te olvidas de los chinos. Ellos entraran desde el sur.
> La batalla final será en suelo frances.
> Te tocará combatir. Pronto.
> Espero no caer antes de llegar al Mont Saint Michel y empuñar allí una ultima vez mi MG42.
> ...



Tienes que tener los huevos como el caballo de Espartero, ( por lo de empuñar la MG42) digo


----------



## MATRIX MA K K (15 Dic 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Tanto aman a su país, que no se entiende qué narices hacen en Europa.



No lo entenderás tú, que eres un teletubbie y vives en tu mundo de luz y de color.

Corre a jewgle y busca "invasión" y "sharia"


----------



## GatoAzul (15 Dic 2022)

MATRIX MA K K dijo:


> No lo entenderás tú, que eres un teletubbie y vives en tu mundo de luz y de color.
> 
> Corre a jewgle y busca "invasión" y "sharia"



¿Sabe lo que es una pregunta retórica?


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Dic 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Han quitado el vídeo



El vídeo de tu firma viene que ni pintado para el caso. Lo pego con tu permiso para los que tienen desactivadas las firmas.

A este hombre le clavan 1500 por trabajar.


A estos moros no les va a tocar nadie del estado.

Comparen señores.


----------



## MATRIX MA K K (15 Dic 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> ¿Sabe lo que es una pregunta retórica?



Ni retórica ni hostias. Queréis haceros los graciosillos con vuestros "no entiendo" cuando entendéis de sobra lo que hay. Pero claro, hablar a las claras de eso os da cague.


----------



## Ace Tone (15 Dic 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Es un dato irrelevante. Y más tratándose de ellos, con el sentido de la _umma _que tienen.



Pero el título del hilo es engañoso: Matan a 1 moro por arrancar bandera francesa.
Según lo lees piensas que al que matan es al que arranca la bandera, y yo venga a mirar en el primer vídeo a ver cuando mataban al tío ese y lógicamente no lo veía.


----------



## GatoAzul (15 Dic 2022)

MATRIX MA K K dijo:


> Ni retórica ni hostias. Queréis haceros los graciosillos con vuestros "no entiendo" cuando entendéis de sobra lo que hay. Pero claro, hablar a las claras de eso os da cague.



¿Y?. Nunca he tenido problema en hablar a las claras. A buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan.


----------



## DVD1975 (15 Dic 2022)

Lo más vomitivo es que volvía de Madrid Capital oigo a unos españolas de origen 2 chicas y un chico creo gay decir por la calle que si el racismo crea guerras que si bien por Marruecos ha jugado bien.
Que puto asco ya somos una sucursal de Marruecos.
Ellos cagandose en la mano q les da de comer.
Me pongo a hablar con mi familia en frances y termino diciendo les hacéis mandado a comer cucus jajaa y las tipas me miran mal...jajaa estás son las que se lian con moros y luego buscan pagafantas 
Me empiezo a preguntar cuando dejamos de ser un país europeo a ser sucursal mora.


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 Dic 2022)

Moros encapuchados te rodean el carro, yo haría lo mismo, lo menos que te van a hacer es volcar el coche.

Jama se abandona el tanque-coche es que no leéis a Randy o que ovejos?


----------



## Ace Tone (15 Dic 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> No, si yo se lo decia al hijo de puta que le respondia *para ver que me contestaba*, te me has adelantado.



Ya te contesto: hijo de puta.


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (15 Dic 2022)

Joder que nutrición coño por la mañana


----------



## adelaidowest (15 Dic 2022)

No c b


----------



## Apocalypsis (15 Dic 2022)

Joder nadie ha guardado el vídeo? Me he quedado sin desayunar?


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (15 Dic 2022)

SuSantidad77 dijo:


> Tienes que tener los huevos como el caballo de Espartero, ( por lo de empuñar la MG42) digo



12 años de milicia disfrutando de su presencia, durmiendo con ella, duchandola con queroseno para notar la suavidad de sus movimientos, empuñar ese trozo de Historia que defendió Europa de la invasion sionista entre tus manos no tiene precio. 
Ahora la mancillan panchos, negros y demas basura... Sin saber lo que representa.


----------



## César Borgia (15 Dic 2022)

Lo habían rodeado e iban a por él y los ha atropellado huyendo de la moronegrada..........


----------



## Duda Metódica (15 Dic 2022)

El fallecido en el atropello tenía 14 años. Además no es el que roba la bandera, sino alguién que muere por estar en el lugar equivocado.
Los moros de cualquier nacionalidad (marroquies o franceses) no tenian que haber salido a la calle en contra de la celebración de los franceses. Y mucho menos acorralar a un vehículo y robar la bandera de Francia que llevaban los del coche. Pero, a falta de imágenes más concluyentes, la verdad es que no parece que la intensidad del ataque al coche justifique el atropello.
Cuando detengan al conductor se le va a caer el pelo, y no tardarán mucho. Además la presión de los moros va a hacer inevitable una dura condena, sin ningún atenuante o paliativo. Será algo parecido a las muertes de afroamericanos en EEUU, a manos de policias blancos, en los que el policía ha de recibir una fuerte condena si o si, tanto si es culpable como si es culpable con matices o existe alguna posibilidad de que sea inocente.


----------



## perrasno (15 Dic 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> El fallecido en el atropello tenía 14 años. Además no es el que roba la bandera, sino alguién que muere por estar en el lugar equivocado.
> Los moros de cualquier nacionalidad (marroquies o franceses) no tenian que haber salido a la calle en contra de la celebración de los franceses. Y mucho menos acorralar a un vehículo y robar la bandera de Francia que llevaban los del coche. Pero, a falta de imágenes más concluyentes, la verdad es que no parece que la intensidad del ataque al coche justifique el atropello.
> Cuando detengan al conductor se le va a caer el pelo, y no tardarán mucho. Además la presión de los moros va a hacer inevitable una dura condena, sin ningún atenuante o paliativo. Será algo parecido a las muertes de afroamericanos en EEUU, a manos de policias blancos, en los que el policía ha de recibir una fuerte condena si o si, tanto si es culpable como si es culpable con matices o existe alguna posibilidad de que sea inocente.



No "está en el lugar equivocado" como alguien que tranquilamente va de compras y hay un moro que grita Mebajoalbar a su lado y se inmola, este era probablemente un "mena" que se sentía impune y se fue a buscar jarana. La encontró.


----------



## Ace Tone (15 Dic 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> El fallecido en el atropello tenía 14 años. Además no es el que roba la bandera, sino alguién que muere por estar en el lugar equivocado.
> Los moros de cualquier nacionalidad (marroquies o franceses) no tenian que haber salido a la calle en contra de la celebración de los franceses. Y mucho menos acorralar a un vehículo y robar la bandera de Francia que llevaban los del coche. Pero, a falta de imágenes más concluyentes, *la verdad es que no parece que la intensidad del ataque al coche justifique el atropello*.
> Cuando detengan al conductor se le va a caer el pelo, y no tardarán mucho. Además la presión de los moros va a hacer inevitable una dura condena, sin ningún atenuante o paliativo. Será algo parecido a las muertes de afroamericanos en EEUU, a manos de policias blancos, en los que el policía ha de recibir una fuerte condena si o si, tanto si es culpable como si es culpable con matices o existe alguna posibilidad de que sea inocente.



O si, ya que después del ataque (quitarle la bandera) una muchedumbre comienza a rodear el coche y se puede intuir fácilmente que no con buenas intenciones precisamente. El conductor puede alegar miedo insuperable y defensa propia, ya luego del abogado que tenga y del juez que le toque dependerá la condena.


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Dic 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> El fallecido en el atropello tenía 14 años. Además no es el que roba la bandera, sino alguién que muere por estar en el lugar equivocado.
> Los moros de cualquier nacionalidad (marroquies o franceses) no tenian que haber salido a la calle en contra de la celebración de los franceses. Y mucho menos acorralar a un vehículo y robar la bandera de Francia que llevaban los del coche. Pero, a falta de imágenes más concluyentes, la verdad es que no parece que la intensidad del ataque al coche justifique el atropello.
> Cuando detengan al conductor se le va a caer el pelo, y no tardarán mucho. Además la presión de los moros va a hacer inevitable una dura condena, sin ningún atenuante o paliativo. Será algo parecido a las muertes de afroamericanos en EEUU, a manos de policias blancos, en los que el policía ha de recibir una fuerte condena si o si, tanto si es culpable como si es culpable con matices o existe alguna posibilidad de que sea inocente.



Cuando se da presión mediática, las autoridades solo buscan aplacar los ánimos de la calle, por desgracia. Pasó en casos como el último condenado a la guillotina en Francia, allá por 1975. Había dudas de que él fuera el culpable de haber matado a una niña de origen español en Marsella, y aun así se le envió a la guillotina. El el entonces presidente no concedió el indulto según parece por la presión social de aquellos momentos.
Un horror.


----------



## Abrazafarolas (15 Dic 2022)

Un futuro delincuente menos


----------



## nate (15 Dic 2022)

Una tirita y a casa.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Dic 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> El fallecido en el atropello tenía 14 años. Además no es el que roba la bandera, sino alguién que muere por estar en el lugar equivocado.
> Los moros de cualquier nacionalidad (marroquies o franceses) no tenian que haber salido a la calle en contra de la celebración de los franceses. Y mucho menos acorralar a un vehículo y robar la bandera de Francia que llevaban los del coche. Pero, a falta de imágenes más concluyentes, la verdad es que no parece que la intensidad del ataque al coche justifique el atropello.
> Cuando detengan al conductor se le va a caer el pelo, y no tardarán mucho. Además la presión de los moros va a hacer inevitable una dura condena, sin ningún atenuante o paliativo. Será algo parecido a las muertes de afroamericanos en EEUU, a manos de policias blancos, en los que el policía ha de recibir una fuerte condena si o si, tanto si es culpable como si es culpable con matices o existe alguna posibilidad de que sea inocente.



Es muy fácil decirlo. Lo rodean, le insultan, amenazan, empiezan a zarandear .....
El tío se larga.
¿Esperar y a ver si hay suerte y no te queman el coche contigo dentro, o te lo destrozan y luego te dan a ti, etc.?
Cada cual respondería de una manera.
Lo que hay que ser es gilipollas para salir en una noche así a buscar follón, tanto unos como otros.
Si no sabes detectar el riesgo y el peligro en esta sociedad de subnormales y gentuza, te puedes ver envuelto en cualquier historia.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (15 Dic 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> El fallecido en el atropello tenía 14 años. Además no es el que roba la bandera, sino alguién que muere por estar en el lugar equivocado.
> Los moros de cualquier nacionalidad (marroquies o franceses) no tenian que haber salido a la calle en contra de la celebración de los franceses. Y mucho menos acorralar a un vehículo y robar la bandera de Francia que llevaban los del coche. Pero, a falta de imágenes más concluyentes, la verdad es que no parece que la intensidad del ataque al coche justifique el atropello.
> Cuando detengan al conductor se le va a caer el pelo, y no tardarán mucho. Además la presión de los moros va a hacer inevitable una dura condena, sin ningún atenuante o paliativo. Será algo parecido a las muertes de afroamericanos en EEUU, a manos de policias blancos, en los que el policía ha de recibir una fuerte condena si o si, tanto si es culpable como si es culpable con matices o existe alguna posibilidad de que sea inocente.



Qué dices soplapollas. 
Claro, lo que tenía que haber hecho es quedarse ahí quieto a esperar a que le destrozen el coche o que le den un palizón con patadas en la cabeza.


----------



## nate (15 Dic 2022)

Que lo entierren con la bandera francesa metida por el culo.


----------



## nate (15 Dic 2022)

HACE FALTA UNA REVOLUCION YA!!!


----------



## Ace Tone (15 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> HACE FALTA UNA REVOLUCION YA!!!



¿Francesa? En estos tiempos lo veo difícil.


----------



## dcisneros (15 Dic 2022)

Si es que Francia con todos los moromierdas seguidores del rey maricón, los negros muertos de hambre del África tropical y los gitanos rumanos tiene una buena macedonia sociológica.


----------



## César Borgia (15 Dic 2022)

Cuando pierdes no sales a celebrar nada sales a liarla.


----------



## InKilinaTor (15 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> HACE FALTA UNA REVOLUCION YA!!!



Si no la ves, es que estás ciego.

Pero creo que está en el otro bando...


----------



## InKilinaTor (15 Dic 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Cuando pierdes no sales a celebrar nada sales a liarla.



DIN!!!


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (15 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Pero el título del hilo es engañoso: Matan a 1 moro por arrancar bandera francesa.
> Según lo lees piensas que al que matan es al que arranca la bandera, y yo venga a mirar en el primer vídeo a ver cuando mataban al tío ese y lógicamente no lo veía.



Tienes razón, pero pienso que todos tienen culpa (salvo el francés, que no hizo más que ejercer el legítimo derecho a proteger su vida).


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Dic 2022)

Que pasen por aqui a recibir meada en publico @Arturo Bloqueduro y demas payasos follamoros. 
No lo haran porque son simples sinverguenzas.


----------



## Reivakuum (15 Dic 2022)

Paladin a la taza con bizcochitos y un zumito de naranja.
Ya si m enseñais el video, como y cago a la vez


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (15 Dic 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Lo habían rodeado e iban a por él y los ha atropellado huyendo de la moronegrada..........



Esa raspadeta contra el cantico de la acera mmmm

Ca brule!


----------



## EnergiaLibre (15 Dic 2022)

Habrá que cambiar espadas por coches pues.


----------



## rondo (15 Dic 2022)

Uno menos


----------



## Saco de papas (15 Dic 2022)

oh la la!


----------



## Edu Brock (15 Dic 2022)

RIP en DEP, siempre pedía un segarro.


----------



## panaderia (15 Dic 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1292665



no entiendo tu mensaje


----------



## rondo (15 Dic 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> El fallecido en el atropello tenía 14 años. Además no es el que roba la bandera, sino alguién que muere por estar en el lugar equivocado.
> Los moros de cualquier nacionalidad (marroquies o franceses) no tenian que haber salido a la calle en contra de la celebración de los franceses. Y mucho menos acorralar a un vehículo y robar la bandera de Francia que llevaban los del coche. Pero, a falta de imágenes más concluyentes, la verdad es que no parece que la intensidad del ataque al coche justifique el atropello.
> Cuando detengan al conductor se le va a caer el pelo, y no tardarán mucho. Además la presión de los moros va a hacer inevitable una dura condena, sin ningún atenuante o paliativo. Será algo parecido a las muertes de afroamericanos en EEUU, a manos de policias blancos, en los que el policía ha de recibir una fuerte condena si o si, tanto si es culpable como si es culpable con matices o existe alguna posibilidad de que sea inocente.



Por supuesto que justifica el atropello,lo malo es que no fueran más moromierdas atropellados,en un país normal al francés que atropelló le darían una medalla


----------



## f700b (15 Dic 2022)

No se ve ya, pero me nutre


----------



## Destro (15 Dic 2022)

Cormac dijo:


>



Han eliminado el Twit.

Habrá que aprender a hacer una copia y ponerla en otro sitio.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (15 Dic 2022)

El País ya ha clarificado los hechos. La culpa de todo es de la ultraderecha:








El atropello mortal de un adolescente en Montpellier trunca la celebración del Francia - Marruecos


La policía ha detenido en París a 145 personas entre ellos una cuarentena de ultraderechistas; en el resto del país hubo un centenar de arrestos más



elpais.com


----------



## Bielsa (15 Dic 2022)

Y el link?


----------



## Paisdemierda (15 Dic 2022)

Esperemos que deje de cobrar su paguita a tiempo.


----------



## Aindri (15 Dic 2022)

Sus últimas palabras feron:

- Tiene segarro amego


----------



## Vote for Nobody (15 Dic 2022)

Ha sido en la Paillade (Mosson) el que graba trabaja conmigo. El del coche es un gitano conocido en el barrio. Según dice iba por el barrio insultando a los moros.
Buscaba gresca y la encontró, en Francia le puede caer la perpetua. Si no lo ha encontrado aún la gendarmerie, me dice, estará en Figueras o Badalona.


----------



## Vote for Nobody (15 Dic 2022)

Otra cosa que me ha dicho es que a la familia le han dado 24horas para que aparezca o ira todo el barrio a por la familia.


----------



## WasP (15 Dic 2022)

Vote for Nobody dijo:


> Ha sido en la Paillade (Mosson) el que graba trabaja conmigo. El del coche es un gitano conocido en el barrio. Según dice iba por el barrio insultando a los moros.
> Buscaba gresca y la encontró, en Francia le puede caer la perpetua. Si no lo ha encontrado aún la gendarmerie, me dice, estará en Figueras o Badalona.



Leí eso ayer mismo en tuiter, que se trataba de un gitano. Al no poder corroborarlo lo puse "en cuarentena". Por aquí alguien más dijo que había estado afiliado al partido de LePen.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (15 Dic 2022)

el furgol la mecha de la guerra civil. No podía ser más paco todo.

Al final el borregomatrix es tan previsible...

Es como los conflictos por querer vacunarse:


----------



## Abort&cospelo (15 Dic 2022)

No decian estos moros de mierda que los espñoles tenian mal peder? Mira tu como actuan estos putos guarros. La pena que no los maten a todos.


----------



## perrosno (15 Dic 2022)

Acabo de ver el video en El Pis y sólo sale el atropello, no los 3segundos anteriores cuando van a por el. 
Si esto no es manipulación que venga dios y lo vea. Valientes hijos de mil hienas sarnosas.


----------



## nate (15 Dic 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Si no la ves, es que estás ciego.
> 
> Pero creo que está en el otro bando...



Eso es una invasión no una revolución. El problema no son los musulmanes, son los gobiernos traidores adoradores de sorosatan y la agenda 2030. Contra ellos debemos ir con toda la violencia necesaria. Ellos son los que aplauden la invasión morisca. Traidores a todo. Deben ser ajusticiados.


----------



## manudan_85 (15 Dic 2022)

Moros y gitanos, todo en orden. Circulen que aquí no pasa nada


----------



## Leopoldo (15 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ya están los progres con lo de siempre:
> 
> 
> 
> Los mismos que dicen que el terrorismo islámico no tiene nada que ver con el islam, están culpando del atropello a la supuesta ideología extremista del conductor.



Ese tio no está en Francia. Debe ser un boot o no lleva ni 1 semana en Francia.


----------



## nate (15 Dic 2022)

Quieren desviar la atención con el muerto. La atención debe estar en lo importante. Los moros creen que esto es suyo y salen a celebrar su Victoria o a liarla con su derrota. Se piensan que están en su tierra y que los occidentales deben ser expulsados.

AHI ESTA EL DEBATE. AHI.


----------



## perrosno (15 Dic 2022)

No he visto nada salvo en El Pis y muy manipulado y editado. ¿Está informando de algo la mass mierda televisiva?


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (15 Dic 2022)

En Forocoches han dicho que ha sido un gitano francés.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (15 Dic 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> El País ya ha clarificado los hechos. La culpa de todo es de la ultraderecha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Además de que pinta a los franceses como los únicos capaces de maldad,

según El País, la convivencia entre franceses y musulmanes funciona de puta madre:

_La agresión truncó una celebración que, nada más terminar el partido en Qatar, había estallado en París y otras ciudades. Lo llamativo era ver las banderas de ambas aficiones mezcladas en estas celebraciones, y en un ambiente festivo. Es el reflejo de un país en el que conviven identidades mezcladas, y donde los inmigrantes o hijos y nietos de inmigrantes marroquíes apoyaban a Marruecos, pero se alegran también del éxito futbolístico de les bleus._

Según El País, si alguien porta ciertas armas, es necesaria y forzosamente porque quiere hacer daño gratuitamente a los demás; no cabe la posibilidad de que sea en previsión de que tuviere que defenderse ante lo que razonablemente se huele:

_con objetos como puños americanos que hacían pensar que su intención era provocar violencia _

"banderas mezcladas"?? Sí, claro, arrancar la bandera de Francia del coche es mezclar banderas, anda que…


----------



## GongorayArgote (15 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> No he visto nada salvo en El Pis y muy manipulado y editado. ¿Está informando de algo la mass mierda televisiva?



En Antena 3 si acaban en los titulares de informar, un muero en disturbios en enfrentamientos franceses-marroquíes.


----------



## Sawa (15 Dic 2022)

Veamos como reacciona la moronegrada esta noche.


----------



## perrosno (15 Dic 2022)

GongorayArgote dijo:


> En Antena 3 si acaban en los titulares de informar, un muero en disturbios en enfrentamientos franceses-marroquíes.



¿Pero han sacado el video completo o editado sólo con el atropello?


----------



## GongorayArgote (15 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> ¿Pero han sacado el video completo o editado sólo con el atropello?



En los titulares no, era un resumen genérico


----------



## mapachën (15 Dic 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Si Clickais el tweet y no el el vídeo, se ve otra toma mas cercana.
> A tomar por culo. Aunque el otro como sea francés, que se prepare, porque las cárceles francesas deben estar llenas de argelinos, marroquíes, tunecinos, etc..., y está super pillado con el vídeo y el coche.
> Lo mismo puede alegar miedo insuperable. Pero tendría que entregarse ya mismo.



Que coja el coche y siga hasta Bielorrusia, es lo mejor que puede hacer.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Leopoldo (15 Dic 2022)

Balance de la tarde de ayer de un expatriado en el hexágono francés en un capital de provincias.

La tarde ayer fue fría. Estamos pasando una ola de frio. Así que hay nieve en gran parte de la zona norte de Francia, Paris incluida. Pienso que esto ha hecho que los desbordamientos hayan sido menores de lo esperado. AL menos en donde estoy había bastante nieve y bastante frio.

Se sentía en la calle mucha presencia policíal. Movimiento de patrullas de gendarmes y de policías municipales. También movimiento de camiones de bomberos. En capital de provincias cerca de île de France se veía movimiento de jóvenes. Según decían los medias había miles de marroquís que habían comprado billetes para ir a ver el partido de futbol en Francia.

Mucha expectación y muchos bares llenos. Se sentía que había bares de franceses y bares pro-marruecos. Después de la victoria los franceses salieron también en imitación de los marroquías tocando la bocina. SE veían coches y scooters con banderas francesas. Muchos marroquís por las calles como esperando haber a quien le daban el palo.

El sabado pasado el ambiente sí que estaba más caldeado.

El sábado pasado en capital de provincia después del partido miles de marroquís salieron a celebrarlo con el procedimiento habitual de invadir el centro de las ciudades, todos con la bandera marroquí al cuello, cientos de coches tocando la bocina, todos haciendo como “irrintxis”. Los marroquís celebraban la victoria en el centro de la ciudad escoltados por la policía. Los mercadillos navideños estaban bastante vacíos para ser un sábado por la tarde. Se sentía temor por los desbordamientos y por el caos que podría tener lugar después de la victoria. Luego las calles colapsadas por los coches de los marroquís. Había sensación de intimidación y demostración de fuerza. Son junto con los argelinos los únicos que hacen cosas parecidas. Muchos “rodeos” como los llaman aquí en Francia.

El sábado muchos portugueses llevaban banderas de Francia, mientras apoyaban a su selección portuguesa. Si entendí bien porque había gente ese mismo día con banderas francesas al cuello cuando jugaba marruecos contra portugal. Supongo que serían descendientes de portugueses (hay muchos en Francia)


----------



## nraheston (15 Dic 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Paguitas y robos impunes.



Y violaciones impunes.








Joaquín, padre de la niña de 12 años violada en Azuqueca por la ‘manada silenciada’: «Mi hija sigue recibiendo amenazas del entorno de los violadores» - El Heraldo del Henares


La vida de toda la familia cambió aquel 15 de marzo de 2018 cuando su pequeña de 12 años fue arrastr




www.elheraldodelhenares.com













La ‘manada’ silenciada en Azuqueca durante un año: violada en grupo una niña de 12 años - El Heraldo del Henares


La manada ‘silenciada’ de Azuqueca: tres menores condenados a un centro de internamiento y un mayor




www.elheraldodelhenares.com


----------



## perrosno (15 Dic 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> el furgol la mecha de la guerra civil. No podía ser más paco todo.
> 
> Al final el borregomatrix es tan previsible...
> 
> Es como los conflictos por querer vacunarse:



Que cosa mas Paco lo de la kakuna


----------



## perrosno (15 Dic 2022)

GongorayArgote dijo:


> En los titulares no, era un resumen genérico



Lo imaginaba


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (15 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Y violaciones impunes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues imagino que al padre se le hincharán los cojones al final.
Es que todos cometen el mismo error de ir a la policía cuando las leyes están para proteger a los criminales. De esas cosas se ocupa uno mismo. Se acepta el coche y los 20.000 euros y con eso se paga la justicia, y la tranquilidad de que la niña no se va a cruzar con ellos nunca más.


----------



## nraheston (15 Dic 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Pues imagino que al padre se le hincharán los cojones al final.
> Es que todos cometen el mismo error de ir a la policía cuando las leyes están para proteger a los criminales. De esas cosas se ocupa uno mismo. Se acepta el coche y los 20.000 euros y con eso se paga la justicia, y la tranquilidad de que la niña no se va a cruzar con ellos nunca más.



Así es, pero le disuadieron los de la GC y la mujer le dejó. Al menos así tenemos la cobertura mediática y ha beneficiado a VOX.
No fue fácil lidiar con la situación e improvisar, sino podría haberle ocurrido lo que a Massimo Adriatici en Italia, que mató en defensa propia a un marroquí y los progres pusieron al moro como víctima a pesar de que había tirado al suelo al concejal de la Liga Norte de un puñetazo antes de que apretara el gatillo de su pistola.
Eso sí, al menos "solo" enfrentará cargos por defensa propia excesiva, pero no por homicidio.








Voghera, il video in cui El Boussetai colpisce l'assessore leghista Adriatici


Un video ripreso da una telecamera di sicurezza mostra i momenti che hanno preceduto la morte di Youns El Boussetai, il marocchino 39enne colpito mortalmente dall'assessore leghista Massimo...




www.ilmessaggero.it












Ucciso in piazza a Voghera, indagini chiuse: Massimo Adriatici verso il processo - Cronaca


L'ex assessore alla Sicurezza, la sera del 20 luglio 2021, uccise con un colpo di pistola Youns El Bossettaoui. L'accusa: eccesso colposo di legittima difesa




www.ilgiorno.it





Reconociendo que podría haberse gestionado de otra forma, no es lo mismo hacer frente a 1,2 ó 3 que a 6.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (15 Dic 2022)

Iósif Missiego dijo:


> ¿Una religion falsa?? ¿Acaso las hay de otro tipo?



No me menciones para hacerme ese tipo de comentarios subnormales, anda, pedazo de mierda. Tu madre no te quiere.


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Y violaciones impunes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putos salvajes. Ni una manifestación feminista o de los anti-racismo (la violaron por no ser mora)


----------



## nraheston (15 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Putos salvajes. Ni una manifestación feminista o de los anti-racismo (la violaron por no ser mora)



Les has definido muy bien.
Y sí, hay no hubo feminismo ni sororidad, porque antes endófoba y relativista cultural que feminista


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (15 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Así es, pero le disuadieron los de la GC y la mujer le dejó. Al menos así tenemos la cobertura mediática y ha beneficiado a VOX.
> No fue fácil lidiar con la situación e improvisar, sino podría haberle ocurrido lo que a Massimo Adriatici en Italia, que mató en defensa propia a un marroquí y los progres pusieron al moro como víctima a pesar de que había tirado al suelo al concejal de la Liga Norte de un puñetazo antes de que apretara el gatillo de su pistola.
> Eso sí, al menos "solo" enfrentará cargos por defensa propia excesiva, pero no por homicidio.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que el propio concepto de defensa personal excesiva es una tomadura de pelo. Imposibilita de facto la defensa personal.
Enfrentarse a la caterva de hijos de puta que hicieron eso no es fácil, por eso requiere una buena planificación. Aunque supongo que dado que lo hicieron con múltiples testigos la guardia civil se enteró por otros medios.
Flipo que la mujer le dejara y la niña esté ingresada en un centro de menores. Es todo kafkiano.


----------



## nraheston (15 Dic 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> La verdad es que el propio concepto de defensa personal excesiva es una tomadura de pelo. Imposibilita de facto la defensa personal.
> Enfrentarse a la caterva de hijos de puta que hicieron eso no es fácil, por eso requiere una buena planificación. Aunque supongo que dado que lo hicieron con múltiples testigos la guardia civil se enteró por otros medios.
> Flipo que la mujer le dejara y la niña esté ingresada en un centro de menores. Es todo kafkiano.



La mujer sería la típica feminazi, y sobre lo de la niña, es algo inherente al PSOE, como en Baleares y Valencia


----------



## nraheston (15 Dic 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> La verdad es que el propio concepto de defensa personal excesiva es una tomadura de pelo. Imposibilita de facto la defensa personal.
> Enfrentarse a la caterva de hijos de puta que hicieron eso no es fácil, por eso requiere una buena planificación. Aunque supongo que dado que lo hicieron con múltiples testigos la guardia civil se enteró por otros medios.
> Flipo que la mujer le dejara y la niña esté ingresada en un centro de menores. Es todo kafkiano.



En España Adriatici habría pasado por lo mismo que el anciano de Ciudad Real y Josué Estebánez.
Al menos en Italia hay más margen para defenderse, aunque sin llegar al cinturón bíblico americano o a la República Checa.








Armas en Italia: así se regulan las licencias en un país en el que sí existe la autodefensa


En Italia existe una licencia de armas estándar para cada tipo de actividad: caza, tiro y autodefensa. Su normativa está a años luz de la española.




revistajaraysedal.es




Y en el hogar el derecho a defenderse es absoluto desde 2006.




__





- Participación en WFSA


24 de Enero 2006 Nuevas normas sobre la posibilidad de reacción y del uso de las armas. Legitima defensa: quién dispare no será más condenable. Aprobada la Ley: antes se evaluaba la proporción entre amenaza y reacción, ahora se puede reaccionar también ante posibles agresiones. Roma – De ahora...




www.anarma.org


----------



## Iósif Missiego (15 Dic 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> No me menciones para hacerme ese tipo de comentarios subnormales, anda, pedazo de mierda. Tu madre no te quiere.



Hago lo que me sale de la polla y lo seguiré haciendo con independencia de lo que diga un puto desperdicio de oxígeno subnormal tontopolla retrasado de los cojones como tú.


----------



## Xanna (15 Dic 2022)

pero ¿no iba a arder paris y saldarse la noche con miles y miles de muertos?


----------



## nate (15 Dic 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> pero ¿no iba a arder paris y saldarse la noche con miles y miles de muertos?



Nos conformamos con que te violen los moros a ti. Así dejarías el cinismo progre que tanto daño te esta haciendo a las neuronas.


----------



## perrosno (15 Dic 2022)

¿Hoy vamos a tener hostias o ni cotiza?


----------



## Escombridos (15 Dic 2022)

Pobre ser de luz. Menos mal que mil vírgenes le esperan con los coños abiertos y sin velo.


----------



## medion_no (15 Dic 2022)

Moro muerto abon....


----------



## burber (15 Dic 2022)

ya no ceno


----------



## MellomBakkarOgBerg (15 Dic 2022)

¡Otra vez! ¡Otra vez!


----------



## Jotagb (15 Dic 2022)

DEP por el chaval, pero tampoco pintaban nada allí mientras los de otro club han ganado y lo celebran. En esta vida hay que saber perder y saber que siempre no se puede ganar.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (15 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DE FRANCIA el tercero y por la escuadraaaaa.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (15 Dic 2022)

Los magrebíes (árabes y musulmanes en general, diría yo) dan por el culo a los franceses y a Francia, solo vienen por las ventajas sociales (al menos, eso creo entender, _carte vitale_ es tarjeta sanitaria y con los puntos suspensivos todo lo demás).


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (16 Dic 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Los magrebíes (árabes y musulmanes en general, diría yo) dan por el culo a los franceses y a Francia, solo vienen por las ventajas sociales (al menos, eso creo entender, _carte vitale_ es tarjeta sanitaria y con los puntos suspensivos todo lo demás).



Traducido.


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Dic 2022)

Ja, ja, a ver qué dice este ahora que se sabe que el conductor es gitano:


----------



## SuSantidad77 (16 Dic 2022)

TERROR_BLANCO_88 dijo:


> 12 años de milicia disfrutando de su presencia, durmiendo con ella, duchandola con queroseno para notar la suavidad de sus movimientos, empuñar ese trozo de Historia que defendió Europa de la invasion sionista entre tus manos no tiene precio.
> Ahora la mancillan panchos, negros y demas basura... Sin saber lo que representa.



Es un hierro inútil hoy día, necesitas un binomio, hay mejores juguetes, además con el CI medio de la Peña tendrían problemas para cambiar el cañon mientras sostienen el iPhone 
Desperta Ferro


----------



## Cormac (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Deitano (17 Dic 2022)

Mierda, no se ve el tuit.


----------



## cabronavirus (18 Dic 2022)

Ir a un sitio apartado, y dejar el coche con las llaves puestas, ir a casa, cambiarse de ropa y deshacerse de ella, calzado y todo.

Cuando vayan a preguntar por el coche, "está aparcado en tal sitio (donde está habitualmente)", cuando surja "UY no encuentro las llaves, debí de dejármelas puestas".

Buscar una buena coartada.


----------



## cataubas (18 Dic 2022)

El Caga Chele dijo:


> Al parecer va pringar.
> El morito tenia 13 años y el conductor es un pensionista que hace años fue candidato para un puesto local por el partido de Le Pen.




Desde este ángulo no lo había visto.
La tecnología va a acabar matando al júrgol.


----------

